# The callipygous.



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday my wife went to a trail head we've not been to for years. There was a biker bar of the Harley type 2 mi before the MTB trail head. Both places had people in their 40s - 60s with two wheeled vehicles. While nothing can be done about some aspects of aging, it was funny how most of the people at at the motorcycle place lost their butts or at least any good looking aspects but not at the MTB trail head.

Most of those middle agers who lost their butts had stomachs protruding. Maybe their butts were just hiding?


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------

